# Sealing 3" pellet stove pipe question



## sparkyr234 (Oct 12, 2008)

I have an enviro max pellet stove and I have 2 questions.  The first is I am going to have a 5' veritcal rise with a 10' horizontal to the outside, is this length ok?  The second is I am mixed up about sealing the pipe, one person I talked to says you need to silicone all joints in the inside the second person says you only need to seal only the first joint leaving the stove.  He said this because if you need to take the pipe apart to clean it. Can someone help with my questions?  Thanks


----------



## Smudge88 (Oct 12, 2008)

I sealed  mine at the 1st joint only...for service reasons, IMO, When usung twist lock pipe you shouildn't have to seal the rest...


----------



## terryjd98 (Oct 13, 2008)

I just picked my pipe up yesterday, it is  twist lock type. The guy that took a look at how I am installing my stove and sold me the pipe is the one that does the WETT certifications for the store. He told me to just use that high temp silver tape on the stove adapter joint along with the 3 screws and then just 3 screws in the rest of the joints, no silicone on any of the joints needed. I could put the silver tape on if I wanted was up to me but not needed. So I guess it depends on the type of pipe you buy.


----------



## imacman (Oct 13, 2008)

I won't comment on the long horiz. run you have, but like others have said above, I only siliconed the appliance adapter on the back of the stove....everything else (all Simpson DuraVent) just twist locked together....no problems.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 13, 2008)

Use heat rated silicone with all Dura Vent connections that are inside the house.  10' horizontal is a bit much.  Check your owners manual.  

Eric


----------



## sparkyr234 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the help.  Now why is there mixed differences about sealing the pipe?  Is it personal preference or is it that dura vent pipe needs siliconed?


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 14, 2008)

Have you looked at the Dura Vent web site?  They have the correct info.

Eric


----------



## j00fek (Oct 14, 2008)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> Use heat rated silicone with all Dura Vent connections that are inside the house.  10' horizontal is a bit much.  Check your owners manual.
> 
> Eric



did this on all of my connections, except for the last outside connection with the vent fitting on the end


----------

